# help...newbie with gsd



## k13 (Jul 18, 2008)

im thinking of getting a german shepherd as ive had 2 of them when i was really young. however i dont know much about alsations so can anyone fill me in... 

what shall i go for female or male gsd ? and why? 

are there any different types gsd out there ? 

what about injections and stuff from the vets, did it cost much ? 

how often do you take them to the vets ? 

what did you guys do when u first bought yourself an german shepherd puppy?


----------



## Susan and Dacota (Jul 30, 2007)

Research, research, and a lot more research! That and ask a lot of questions. Good luck!


----------



## k13 (Jul 18, 2008)

Do you have to train the male dogs i.e. keep them busy and exercise them alot compared to the females or it dont matter as long as there both getting the fitness ? 

i wouldve thought the females wouldve been more intelligent. i did have my mind set on a spayed female pup to be honest.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

"what shall i go for female or male gsd ? and why?"
Whichever you prefer. Differences between individual dogs are much greater than the differences between male and female. Conveniently enough, you'll find us split about 50/50 between those who prefer males and those who prefer females. I like the boys myself.









"are there any different types gsd out there ?"
Yup, at least three-- American lines, European Working Lines, and European Show lines. Head on down the forums to the Breeder's chat place and the Breed Standard to find out the differences. Or just google them.

"what about injections and stuff from the vets, did it cost much ? "
Short answer-- GSDs are not a cheap breed to own. Vetting isn't cheap, quality food isn't cheap, and training isn't cheap. 

"how often do you take them to the vets ?"
Supposed to be at least once a year, but it usually ends up being more than that. 

"what did you guys do when u first bought yourself an german shepherd puppy?" Took him for his shots, signed up for a puppy kindergarten glass, and started socializing. 

"Do you have to train the male dogs i.e. keep them busy and exercise them alot compared to the females or it dont matter as long as there both getting the fitness ? " Both sexes need a lot of mental stimulation and exercise. A LOT. 

"I wouldve thought the females wouldve been more intelligent. i did have my mind set on a spayed female pup to be honest. "

Being a female I'd love to say we're smarter, but it doesn't really work that way in dogs. Once again, there are smart males and not-so-smart males, smart females and not-so-smart females. Wanting a spayed female is great. To give yourself the best chance at getting the best dog for you, be prepared to spend some time looking for, interviewing, and being interviewed by a great breeder, or contact a reputable rescue and get to know their dogs.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: sandeep
> what about injections and stuff from the vets, did it cost much ?


The vaccinations themselves aren't that expensive, but sometimes you have a years like this:
2004 - $1,848.78 
2005 - $2,107.78 
2008 - to date $2,421.09 (MRI of back leg was most of that)


----------



## shepherdbydesign (Mar 7, 2007)

Sandeep First you have figure out what you like best show or working, then you have to think ( what do I want to do with said GSD, do I just want it to be just a pet, or do I want to do Sch, Tracking ect, or do you just want to do show. If just a companion dog you can go either way, but stay away from high drive pups or litters if this is what you want. I guess where I'm going with this is there are a lot of difference between show and working lines. As for difference between the males and females, not what I see but others here will differ. I myself way toward the female and my wife sways to the males and they can both be a challenge at times. Our vet bills are different than others due to having a kennel but in all you have to figure for at least their shots every year, heartworm prevenitive every month, flea control and of coarse what you plan to feed. Us we use Native performance food which runs about 30.00 dollars a bag. Some feed is more expencesive and some are cheaper. Hope this helps


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

as far as costs go, i can say that i easily have $2K into my boy and that does not include the cost of what i paid for him either and he's just about to turn 8 months old. you will have training, vaccinations, medications, x-rays (he was limping and didnt know why, ended up with good x-ray results and nothing but a pulled muscle) quality equipment i.e. collars, leashes etc etc., toys etc. not to mention quality dog food that is a never ending expense. i spent $70 on 65lbs (that will last me 2 moths) of dog food last month. i hope that helps as far as costs.

as far as male and females go, my theary is that the only difference between the two of them in about 30lbs. members like to agree that females are a bit more serious than males. i cant disagree because i've never owned a female. quality breeders are a must, u may pay more for the pup but in the long run the quality of the pup will come into play when ur not going to the vet every other month bc of a health issue. good luck with your search.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

To me, it sounds like you have not done enough research to acquire a GSD/Alsation. These dogs are a powerful breed. You have to be a leader and constantly work and train these dogs. They take a lot of effort, and like most people who didn't do the research end up finding that these dogs were too much for them. I don't intent to discourage you from getting a GSD as they are wonderful dogs, but please further your research to make sure a GSD is right for you and to get the right lines and temperment. As far as the gender thing goes, I would get a male. They're more aloof, and what others call "Goofy", and in my opinion easier to train.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Socialize, socialize, socialize with other dogs, children, other animals, ect. My biggest cost was our fenced in kennel outside 40'x75', 5'5" tall with 3 gates and I had the fence buried 12 inches down so they cant dig out. I also just got the invisible fence for 8 acres so I have spent about $4000.00 in the last 2 years with those 2. Besides for that food is the most expensive for me. I would rather spend extra on a good quality food and less in vet bills. I rarely take my dogs to the vet as they are extremely healthy. I also dont vaccinate (except rabies which I have to by law). I also make homemade dog biscuits due to all of the chemicals and preservatives in most of the one you buy in the store. I have 2 males and exercise them both morning and night before and after work on weekdays and on the weekends my dogs dont just lay around the yard, they are always with me doing something on our farm. GSD's need a job...even if they dont have something to do challenge their minds. Sometimes I just hide outside until they find me.


----------

